# Need info on camera dealers



## j_seph (Jun 23, 2017)

Do any of y;all know anywhere in Gainesville GA area that deals in cameras. Wolf camera has long shut down and I really do not know anyone in this area now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 23, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Do any of y;all know anywhere in Gainesville GA area that deals in cameras. Wolf camera has long shut down and I really do not know anyone in this area now.



You could try B and h photo,,,, or CL,,,,


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 24, 2017)

The only brick and mortar dealer that I know is Best Buy.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 24, 2017)

Forget B&H, they are a scam.


----------



## Worley (Jun 24, 2017)

*Dealers*

Uncle Tom got a camera Shack at the Pendergrass fleamerket I've always had good luck with his poloraid instant cameraz.


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 26, 2017)

Adorama is where I buy most of my photography equipment from so far I have had very good luck with them


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 26, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> Forget B&H, they are a scam.



Do you mind explaining this?


----------



## ssramage (Jun 26, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> Forget B&H, they are a scam.



I just bought from B&H. I got a great deal and they shipped fast. I'd recommend them.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 26, 2017)

B&H is very well known for "Grey Market" cameras. What this means is, they by the stuff cheap that is intended for overseas markets. Sure, you get a good price (If they don't jack it up on you with taxes and extras), but there is no warranty.


----------



## ssramage (Jun 26, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> B&H is very well known for "Grey Market" cameras. What this means is, they by the stuff cheap that is intended for overseas markets. Sure, you get a good price (If they don't jack it up on you with taxes and extras), but there is no warranty.



Hmmm...I just bought a "slightly" used camera from them, paid no tax, paid no extras, and got a 90 day warranty.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> B&H is very well known for "Grey Market" cameras. What this means is, they by the stuff cheap that is intended for overseas markets. Sure, you get a good price (If they don't jack it up on you with taxes and extras), but there is no warranty.



I think they maybe used to do that,,,, my Nikon I got from them a couple years ago had a manufacturers warranty and the lenses I bought used years ago, 35mm,,,, were exactly as advertised,,,, I'm just saying,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 26, 2017)

I have had great service from B&H for years.  Just bought my granddaughter a Nikon for Christmas and got a two year warranty with it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 26, 2017)

B&H may have changed, it's been 9 years since I was doing video production. But they were among a few very unscrupulous dealers in the Big Apple, that were regularly discussed on several video forums. When we moved up here to the woods, I sort of retired out of the video biz, and as a result, stopped hanging out in the video forums. I honestly couldn't say what is new in the field.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 26, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> I have had great service from B&H for years. .



I stocked an entire photography studio from there with out any problems .... 

Even though I closed it down .... I still buy "camera stuff" from them ...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 27, 2017)

It seems I was in fact mistaken. It wasn't B&H that I was thinking of, but Broadway Photo. Sorry for any confusion on my part.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 27, 2017)

Capt. Quick ... There are a couple other names in Ny, NY ... that I would be leary of also ...


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 6, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> Forget B&H, they are a scam.



I couldn't disagree any more, I spend quite a bit of money at B&H every year and have for 10+ years. Their customer service and selection are both fantastic and prices are good to average. They do also offer grey market items for a slightly better price but if you can read you know that and can't complain about it. Overall an A+ company!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 6, 2017)

davidhelmly said:


> I couldn't disagree any more, I spend quite a bit of money at B&H every year and have for 10+ years. Their customer service and selection are both fantastic and prices are good to average. They do also offer grey market items for a slightly better price but if you can read you know that and can't complain about it. Overall an A+ company!!


Go up 2 or 3 posts.


----------

